# Hello Sailor!



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I just wanted to let those of you who are interested perhaps in sailing adventures know a little about what's going on with us this week. A friend of our's who has been sailing the globe for the past 4 years now arrived on Friday at a port close to us and has been spending some time with us on dry land - enjoying a few homecooked meals and a bed on terra firma! Dave is being kind enough to take us all out sailing next week and we can't wait - especially as he's said we can take over the boat whilst he chills out on board with a beer!

The boat is called "Pinta" and is a Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 37 (9 berth). She's lovely and for those of you who are interested in following his travels, I will now put a link to his website - he will shortly be returning to the UK to complete a book he has written on his adventures around the globe.

www.sail360.info


Tally.xxxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Taaaaaally........you are making me sooooo envious:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Taaaaaally........you are making me sooooo envious:tongue::tongue::tongue:


It's a shame as we're only going out for a day perhaps otherwise we could swing down to Torrox and collect you! Unless you fancy coming up here by Tuesday?? He's leaving for the UK on Thursday!!

Tally.xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> It's a shame as we're only going out for a day perhaps otherwise we could swing down to Torrox and collect you! Unless you fancy coming up here by Tuesday?? He's leaving for the UK on Thursday!!
> 
> Tally.xxx


OMG...what an invite!!!!! I wish we could :sad::Cry:. Have a great time anyway.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> A friend of our's who has been sailing the globe for the past 4 years. Dave is being kind enough to take us all out sailing next week and we can't wait - especially as he's said we can take over the boat whilst he chills out on board with a beer!
> 
> Tally.xxxx


Ah Tally, it's been a long time no talk talk, so it's all hands on deck then, I see no ships captain, nor shops for that matter (sorry Sue) - "pero nada"

Would you be a luv and ask Captain Dave why the sea temperatures in the Cantabrico are warmer than the CDS 

:ranger:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Looked at the website and enjoyed the videos, especially the dolphins at play. He IS brave to do what he is doing!!! The last video on the collision shocked me a little at first due to Dave's choice of song. I had never heard it before but after listening to the words I can now see why he chose it.

Very enjoyable.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Ah Tally, it's been a long time no talk talk, so it's all hands on deck then, I see no ships captain, nor shops for that matter (sorry Sue) - "pero nada"
> 
> Would you be a luv and ask Captain Dave why the sea temperatures in the Cantabrico are warmer than the CDS
> 
> :ranger:


 No I see you only have time to post and run usually!! Dave's sitting at my kitchen table now, enjoying a beer, so I shall ask him for you!.....Here's his answer for you :

In layman's terms : the Cantabrico has a slower moving current than the south of Spain and being warmed by the Gulf Stream, it's not cooling so much as the current is not moving the water so fast. 

Here's a current flow link for your "interest"!!!

The Gulf Stream

Tally.xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Looked at the website and enjoyed the videos, especially the dolphins at play. He IS brave to do what he is doing!!! The last video on the collision shocked me a little at first due to Dave's choice of song. I had never heard it before but after listening to the words I can now see why he chose it.
> 
> Very enjoyable.


Yes - he is incredibly brave. And life is short, so I can only take my hat off to him! And what a song - apparently that's had a huge number of hits on his website - applicable to so many scenarios, isn't it?!?!

Tally.xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, it's the eve of our little excursion and we were advised by Dave to only eat a small meal before sailing tomorrow....however the weather has been just too damn good today, so we've been sitting around enjoying a bbq and the local vino! Besides, gotta show Dave some of the local hospitality a la Tallulah!! Picking up life jackets for the kids first thing in the morning - weather not looking too good out at sea for tomorrow - but we'll keep our fingers crossed  as we're pretty determined and we'll put ourselves in the hands of an expert! 

See you back on dry land, me hearties!

Tally.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Tally. Eat pineapple before you go out. Why? It tastes as good coming up as it did when it went down uke: 

Have a bril day. Wish we could be with you.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Well, it's the eve of our little excursion - weather not looking too good out at sea for tomorrow - but we'll keep our fingers crossed  as we're pretty determined and we'll put ourselves in the hands of an expert!
> 
> See you back on dry land, me hearties!
> 
> Tally.xx


Is this purely sailing jaunt or are thinking of doing a bit of fishing 

:ranger:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Well, it's the eve of our little excursion and we were advised by Dave to only eat a small meal before sailing tomorrow....however the weather has been just too damn good today, so we've been sitting around enjoying a bbq and the local vino! Besides, gotta show Dave some of the local hospitality a la Tallulah!! Picking up life jackets for the kids first thing in the morning - weather not looking too good out at sea for tomorrow - but we'll keep our fingers crossed  as we're pretty determined and we'll put ourselves in the hands of an expert!
> 
> See you back on dry land, me hearties!
> 
> Tally.xx


Have a good time!!
you've given me the perfect opportunity to use this smilie:fish:
And this one:fish2:!!
I'm more of a laneerson myself...


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Tally. I have been waiting patiently for your salty sea tales!!!! Don't tell me the weather was too rough so that you couldn't go out?? Com'n...fill my boots


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hey Tally. I have been waiting patiently for your salty sea tales!!!! Don't tell me the weather was too rough so that you couldn't go out?? Com'n...fill my boots


Hello honey! Oh, we had a great time. The weather started out fantastically - a nice gentle breeze at first and sunny skies. Bliss. We let the jeno sail out at first to get a little speed up. Sailed around the bay - never knew how massive the bay was here!! It was quite a shock. Sailed out to Ferrol/Puentadeume and headed out towards the Bay of Biscay. The weather there changed dramatically. There were dolphins as well! Oh my goodness!! We dropped anchor off one of the bays in view of some beautiful beaches and had lunch on board. THe kids all had a chance at grinding the winches and steering, working the sails, letting the lines go and generally enjoying themselves. The weather picked up upon our return (it was about 25 kts) so a little strong for little ones on board - if it was just me, we would have sailed continuously and set all sails, but a great first time taster for the children who had an amazing time. Another time perhaps. A great day was had by all - but my goodness, that sea air, doesn't it knock you out?!?! I know Dave will be looking in on us here sometime when he returns to the UK (he's still with us, with a hopeful departure according to the weather on Fri/Sat) so I just want to say thank you so much Dave!!! What a guy!!

Tally.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds like you had a real great day. I didn't know that you were interestd in sailing yourself..just thought you was going for the trip with your friend. :fish2:. Nobody sick then! Maybe you will go out with him again before he returns? Do you think los ninos will be wanting a sailing dinghy now...lol?

Please say a big thank you to Dave for the offer to come and have a look-see but as you know it's not possible at the moment. :sad:

Now off topic if I dare!!!! It's not interesting enough to start a new thread and I know you was interested in this. I no longer vape and have started smoking again :smokin:.
Oh well, I lasted a few months and have given my lungs time to clear a little.

Take care.

Frustrated Housewife.....lol. xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Sounds like you had a real great day. I didn't know that you were interestd in sailing yourself..just thought you was going for the trip with your friend. :fish2:. Nobody sick then! Maybe you will go out with him again before he returns? Do you think los ninos will be wanting a sailing dinghy now...lol?
> 
> Please say a big thank you to Dave for the offer to come and have a look-see but as you know it's not possible at the moment. :sad:
> 
> ...


Baby girl! Ok, I'll let you off, you had a good few months - just don't go overboard on it, ok?!?! Why did you stop vaping though? 

As you can see doll, it was a genuine invite from genuine people - not many can say that here! Yes, sailing is in the blood. Did a course years ago and never feel happier than when I'm by or on the sea. Grandad and uncle both sailors. I'll see if we can't keep him for longer - or even get him to return and then we're definitely doing a longer trip and coming to pick you up en route, OK?!!! BTW, this is my thread and I don't give a flying **** if you go off topic, so there!!

Hugs, Tally.xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BTW said:


> Ha, ha,ha ha ha!!!
> That's soooo naughty Tally
> Hahahahaha:lol::lol:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Baby girl! Ok, I'll let you off, you had a good few months - just don't go overboard on it, ok?!?! Why did you stop vaping though?
> 
> As you can see doll, it was a genuine invite from genuine people - not many can say that here! Yes, sailing is in the blood. Did a course years ago and never feel happier than when I'm by or on the sea. Grandad and uncle both sailors. I'll see if we can't keep him for longer - or even get him to return and then we're definitely doing a longer trip and coming to pick you up en route, OK?!!! BTW, this is my thread and I don't give a flying **** if you go off topic, so there!!
> 
> Hugs, Tally.xxx


Ooooh yesssss pleeease. Hang a left down south and we can swim out to you so you don't have to stop the yacht. 

Vaping products are expensive to replace and difficult to get hold of here. Maybe in a couple of years it will be improved so that one doesn't have to keep replacing em. However, I'm handrolling, well, in a fashion...lol. I buy the menthol tips and Van Nelle which just about makes it bearable but not as bad for me as tailor made.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Ooooh yesssss pleeease. Hang a left down south and we can swim out to you so you don't have to stop the yacht.
> 
> Vaping products are expensive to replace and difficult to get hold of here. Maybe in a couple of years it will be improved so that one doesn't have to keep replacing em. However, I'm handrolling, well, in a fashion...lol. I buy the menthol tips and Van Nelle which just about makes it bearable but not as bad for me as tailor made.


:clap2:I'm a roll-me-own girlie too! Best way - loads cheaper and less chemicals. Course it's not good for you....but we all need a little stress relief from time to time, n'est ce pas?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> :clap2:I'm a roll-me-own girlie too! Best way - loads cheaper and less chemicals. Course it's not good for you....but we all need a little stress relief from time to time, n'est ce pas?!



Now, in Gibraltar cigarettes are only 1,15p a packet!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Now, in Gibraltar cigarettes are only 1,15p a packet!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Tobacco must be even cheaper!?!?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Tobacco must be even cheaper!?!?


Probably!!? Petrol is only 57p s litre!!!! then theres all the Brit shops, M&S, BHS, Next, Topshop, Dot Perkins, Peacocks....... All less than UK prices, not to mention Morrisons supermarket..... !!!!! :clap2::clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......... oops :focus::focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> ......... oops :focus::focus:
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh no, no Jojo honey! As I clearly stated, my thread - go as off topic as you please!!


----------

